# Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18650, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (Feb 16, 2016)

Last summer I got the Nitecore TM16 and I was real impressed output the combination of output and throw. At the end of the year 2015 Nitecore launched an GT-upgrade on the TM26 by changing the XM-L2 U3 to the “throwy” XP-L HI V3 leds. The next upgraded TM-member I hoped for was the TM16….what should this one bring with XP-L HI’s? Recently it came out, and for me it’s the first light powered by four leds that should reach 1000 meters distance… I couldn’t wait to compare it to the TM16-brother and will share you my experiences in this review!

*the “tuned” version of the Nitecore TM16, the GT-brother
*





*
powered by four XP-L HI V3 leds
*




*
a unique combination of big output and long distance
*




*
thanks to the used leds and the deep reflectors
*




*
So let’s start, as usual, with the manufacturer specs, given by Nitecore:
*
*Features:
*
*· **Utilizes 4 CREE XP-L HI V3 LEDs*
*· **Maximum output up to 3600 lumens*
*· **Features advanced temperature regulation (ATR) technology*
*· **Boasts a peak beam intensity of 252,000cd and a throw distance up to*
*1003 meters*
*· **Dual-switch user interface ensures easy one-handed operation*
*· **Features 5 brightness levels and 3 special modes*
*· **High efficiency circuit board provides max runtime up to 610 hours*
*· **Integrated power indicator light displays remaining battery power*
*(Chinese Patent: ZL201220057767.4)*
*· Built**-**in **power indicator displays battery voltage (accurate to 0.1V)*
*· **Direct access to ultra-low or turbo ensures flexibility and convenience*
*· **Reverse polarity protection prevents damage from incorrectly inserted*
*batteries*
*· **Rear tripod receptacle brings extra funtionality*
*· **Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating*
*· **Constructed from aerograde aluminum alloy*
*· **Sturdy HAIII military grade hard-anodized*
*· **Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (two meters submersible)*
*· **Impact resistant to 1.5 meters*
*· **Tail stand capability*

*Dimensions:
*
*· Length: 7.17” / 182mm*
*· Head diameter: 3.5” / 89mm*
*· Tube: 2.09/ 53mm*
*· Weight: 18.38oz / 521gram (without batteries)
*
*And the output specs:
*





*and, for comparison, the TM16 “normal-version” specs:*





*Unboxing:
*
My experience with Nitecores: the largest and most impressive members are packed in simple, colorless, brown cartons. This is the same box as the TM16 came in and the carton has the same contents too. This means still no holster, I really hope Nitecore will add this soon! Furthermore a neat box that, thanks to the protecting foam inside, the TM16GT will shield against damage. Some pictures below! 

*simple carton…
*




*
but often these kind of boxes content nice torches!
*




*
good protection against damage*





*inside: only a few spare parts and no holster*






*Impressions:
*
Because I earlier had my hands on to the TM16, this GT-brother has no surprises for me. Except the emitters the light has exactly the same parts. While having your hands-on to this searchlight, it feels “Nitecore”. This means good build quality and finishing, thought-out details and user friendly. The reflectors are smooth and clean, and the leds are centered sufficiently. Machining is well done, threads are lubed well and no solder or glue rest can be found in the cap and inside the tube. Anodizing is well done, but especially with big lights like this, often the protective layer will have its weak points at the lights’edges. After some use, you will detect some chips at the anodizing. This is normal at most lights I own, but because I always take good care of my lights, it hurts... Some differences at the engraving: except the GT-addition also “Throw Boost” is mentioned on the GT. The TM16 was named “Palm-size Searchlight”. Furthermore, I can’t detect differences, both lights are equal, both shape and interface. Please have a look at the pictures below that tell you more about the TM16GT! 

*the Great Throw?-version of the Nitecore TM16
*




*
impressive, but compact
*




*
stable standing and tripod-connetable
*




*
nice proportions
*




*
can’t be hidden, but is easy to control by one hand
*




*
the upgrade to XP-L HI V3 will give the lights’ throw a boost
*




*
use only 18650’s, no CR123A’s!
*




*
anodizing and engraving well done
*




*
big buttons, easy to find
*




*
a close-up to the tripod-connector
*




*
after some (heavy) use the edges will lose the anodization
*




*
inside the tube: only button-tops!
*




*
a look into the tailcap
*




*
the leds are sufficiently centered
*




*
a close-up to the flat XP-L HI’s
*




*
no strap, only a (sturdy) lanyard
*




*
the TM16GT in cold conditions
*




*
I like the looks of this big one!*





*taking a shower
*




*
waterproof to 2 meters depth
*




*
according to IPX-8 
*




*
TM16-brothers
*




*
good interface and easy to control
*




*
User interface:
*
The TM16 is a big light that can’t be hidden in an (average) coat-pocket. But because it is rather compact it is easy to hold in one hand and also easy to control by your thumb. I recommend to put the lanyard around your wrist; this will make the light easy portable. 

As said, controlling the TM16GT by your thumb works well. The light has two buttons, one for on/off and one for mode selection. They are, equal to the TM16, separated by a notch and easy to recognize. The big buttons are easy to locate in darkness, also thanks to “standby-beacon”: one flash per three seconds will help you to find your light in complete darkness. I’m really a fan of Nitecores’ interface: Simply press the power button (below one) to turn the TM16 on, after that select the desired mode by using the upper button. Last used mode is memorized, except the( three) special modes. Press and hold the power button while shutting off to activate standby-beacon. With the light on, press and hold to enter the special modes, starting with strobe. In strobe mode, you can cycle through the special by short pressing the mode-button. The TM16 has also three instant modes: With the light off, press and hold the on/off button to enter LOWER, or press and hold the upper button to enter TURBO. Quick double-press the mode button to enter instant STROBE. Especially I like the direct-low and direct-turbo, I mostly start the light at one of these modes.

The buttons (both will flash) have a built-in voltage indicator. There are two ways to check the actual voltage: A quick check by short pressing the mode/upper button while the light is off. The button will flash up to three times: One time means critical, two below 50% and three above 50%. Second way to check is to unscrew the tailcap and tighten again. The indicator will inform you, accurate to 0.1 volts, about the actual voltage. I like the second way because it’s more detailled. In future, I like to see the indicator that, for example the MH27 has: always accurate to 0.1 volt and activated by pressing two buttons together for a short time. Summarizing I can say this is still one of my favorite interfaces. Works well, and is easy to control by one hand. Good job Nitecore!

*Modes:
*
The TM16GT has in total five normal modes: starting with LOWER > LOW > MID > HIGH > TURBO. Like its TM16-brother, it should be a very good addition when you could cycle up and down through the modes. Again, I refer here to the MH27-brother…The special modes are: STROBE > LOCATION BEACON > SOS. Enough modes for most situations. Also three instant-modes at the TM16: INSTANT LOWER > INSTANT TURBO > INSTANT STROBE. Good point that the TM16GT has a lock-out mode: Press and hold both buttons (when the light is off) for more than one second to enter this (until the light flashes one time). Same way to activate the light again. Personally I’d like to have a lockout by unscrewing the tailcap too. No momentary here, but for that function you need a tail-clicky. For me, on a light like this, it’s not a major lack.

*ATR:
*
Nitecore has built in Advance Temperature Regulation. This means: When the light gets overheated (mostly while using turbo or high for a longer time) the output will decrease dynamically to prevent the TM16GT against damage. This means that the light will not switch a full step down from (for example TURBO to HIGH), but actual mode will continue with less output. 

*Size comparison:
*
The TM16GT side-by-side to its TM16-brother, and also compared to two big XP-L HI-throwers: the Olight SR52UT Intimidator and the Acebeam T20 XP-L HI.

*18650 cell, Olight SR52UT, Nitecore TM16, Nitecore TM16GT, and Acebeam T20 XP-L HI
*




*
Olight SR52UT, Nitecore TM16, Nitecore TM16GT, and Acebeam T20 XP-L HI
*




*
Olight SR52UT, Nitecore TM16, Nitecore TM16GT, and Acebeam T20 XP-L HI
*




*
XP-L HI, 4x XM-L2(U2), 4 x XP-L HI (V3) and one XP-L HI
*




*
the tails: Olight SR52UT, Nitecore TM16, Nitecore TM16GT, and Acebeam T20 XP-L HI
*




*
Tint:
*
The TM16GT has compared to the TM16 a cooler tint. Luckily no green, like earlier (dedomed) XP-L leds. There’s difference in the spill: The TM16 has some blue in the spill, the TM16GT’s spill is more neutral. The Acebeam is an exception: I never saw a XP-L HI that has such a warm tint! The difference in profiles is also clearly shown here!






*Beamprofile:

*The upgrade to XP-L HI V3 gives the TM16GT a throw boost and of course an altered profile, but it’s not that much. Compared to the TM16 a reduced hotspot, but still a nice mixed beam. It’s unique to see this light has so much throw but also a useable beam too. Scroll down for indoor and outdoor beamshots!

*Beamshots:
*
First the TM16GT’s beam projected on a white wall. Distance to the wall about 0,75 meters.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/125 sec, 35mm*
























*
animation picture
*





Now, a lot of outdoor pictures. Let’s start by looking at the five output modes of the TM16GT!

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4.0 sec, 35mm*

























*animation
*





*Another location now.* These pictures show the difference between the TM16GT and the TM16 at the five output modes. Only GIF-pictures here.


























A comparison here between the Nitecore TM16, the TM16GT and two real throwers, the Olight SR52UT Intimidator and the Acebeam T20 XP-L HI. Check also the cooler tint of the TM16GT here.





















*Location 3:* the illuminated tree is at about 250 meters distance. I forgot to close my cars’ door here, sorry for that :shrug:. Advantage of this mistake is that it shows the flood of the TM16!





















_*animation
*_





*Conclusion:
*
The TM16 is a good searchlight, but the TM16GT clearly outperforms it. It’s unique that a light that has so much output will reach also such a big distance! This makes the TM16GT a very good choice for those who love both throw and flood. Which is clearly that the TM16GT isn’t a real thrower: other lights powered by XP-L HI (like the Acebeam T20) will, also thanks to the narrow beam, throw out the TM16GT. But the TM16GT will beat them all, when we look at total illuminated area. 

I would like to see the MH27 (button)-interface on a light like this. And Nitecore should deliver a strap and a holster too. But, except a rechargeable function, you almost get it all at the TM16GT: Output, flood, throw, a bunch of well-spaced modes. This is one of the most impressive lights I got until now!

*Nitecore TM16GT provided for review*


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*



> Which is clearly that the TM16GT isn’t a real thrower:...



Which is why I like to refer to the TM16GT as a floody-thrower.

Nice review, great pics. Thanks for the time and effort. :twothumbs


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

"And Nitecore should deliver a strap and a holster too"
+1

"Which is why I like to refer to the TM16GT as a floody-thrower."
+1

Thank you for the review. Nice job[emoji106]


----------



## rusteh (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

Thanks for the great review, although you're preaching to the choir with me as mine arrived yesterday :twothumbs i concur 100% with your assessment, great throw with useful spill that is usually missing from throwy lights.

Reference the spare parts, i see from your picture that you received that same as i did - o-rings and lanyard are a no brainer, but do you know what the bit of string/cord is for?


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

Thank you for this review. It would be interesting to compare this with the Acebeam K60 which looks quite similar.

Brightnorm


----------



## Shark86x (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*



rusteh said:


> Thanks for the great review, although you're preaching to the choir with me as mine arrived yesterday :twothumbs i concur 100% with your assessment, great throw with useful spill that is usually missing from throwy lights.
> 
> Reference the spare parts, i see from your picture that you received that same as i did - o-rings and lanyard are a no brainer, but do you know *what the bit of string/cord is for?*



I don't have one of these (soon?!?!) but my guess would be to tie it to the lanyard to help thread it through the hole?


----------



## SG Hall (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

Nice extensive review kj75, thanks. 

This is no highly focused pencil beam thrower, it monsters it's way out to that range!


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

The TM16GT is a high output light with a bit throw. This is what i like about this light.


----------



## PapaLumen (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

Nice review. Great beamshots. I just got mine the other week, just waiting for messed up battery order to come through.

Oh, your title states 4x18500, It takes 4x18650 :thumbsup:


----------



## kj75 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*



PapaLumen said:


> Nice review. Great beamshots. I just got mine the other week, just waiting for messed up battery order to come through.
> 
> Oh, your title states 4x18500, It takes 4x18650 :thumbsup:


I'm sure you will enjoy it!

And thanks for the correction..I've edited the title!


----------



## KeepingItLight (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

Thanks for a really good review!

Does Nitecore say anything about how this flashlight behaves when its batteries are drained to exhaustion? 


Does it have a low-voltage cutoff that turns off the flashlight completely? 
Does it force step-downs from higher modes to lower ones? 
Does it flash the main beam (as do many other Nitecore models)? 
Does it flash an LED on the switch or body of the flashlight? 
Does it do nothing at all, except keep chugging on as best it can? 
Without a physical lockout to completely disable standby drain, over-discharge is possible, at least in theory, with this flashlight. When stored for long periods, it might be worthwhile to remove the batteries.


----------



## PapaLumen (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

No mention of of any low voltage indications in the manual. You can check if it is >50%, <50%, 10% by pressing the mode button when off. Also if you loosen tailcap and tighten again it will blink the blue switch with the exact voltage.

Their only reference - *"Batteries should be replaced or recharged when output appears to be dim or the flashlight becomes unresponsive"
*
User manual - http://flashlight.nitecore.com.medi.../image/product/TM16GT/TM16GT_UM_EN.pdf?c93ba7


----------



## PolarLi (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

Great review, thanks!


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*



rusteh said:


> Reference the spare parts, i see from your picture that you received that same as i did - o-rings and lanyard are a no brainer, but do you know what the bit of string/cord is for?


Run the string through one of the lanyard holes, loop it around the lanyard, then run the same end back through the same hole and pull. This makes it easy to get the lanyard loop through the hole.


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore TM16GT: 4 x XP-L HI, 1003 meters, 4x18500, 3600 lumens, (beam)shots, com*

Great review as ever! And so with the beam shots comparison. Really like it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrZelly (Feb 18, 2016)

Indeed, thank you for the review and information! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mezz (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the review. How are batteries arranged? 4p, 4s or 2p2s?


----------



## PapaLumen (Feb 22, 2016)

Pretty sure they are 4s.


----------



## Mezz (Feb 22, 2016)

PapaLumen said:


> Pretty sure they are 4s.



I really want this light, but can't if it's 4s. Seen a lot of statements like yours, but none convincing. I'm just hoping.. hehe.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 22, 2016)

Mezz said:


> I really want this light, but can't if it's 4s. Seen a lot of statements like yours, but none convincing. I'm just hoping.. hehe.


Per Selfbuilt's TM16 review, that light is 4S. Since the TM16GT only changes the emitters, I am sure it is 4S as well. You might want to look at the TM15, it is a 4s with a decent throw, or the P12, which I think is only a two cell light.


----------



## Pipper99 (Jan 10, 2020)

My Nitecore TM16GT came with 2300 mAH batteries. Do I need the 3400 mAH batteries to achieve full brightness in Turbo mode?


----------



## harro (Jan 10, 2020)

Pipper99 said:


> My Nitecore TM16GT came with 2300 mAH batteries. Do I need the 3400 mAH batteries to achieve full brightness in Turbo mode?



Probably not, your mAH is more to do with the runtimes you will achieve with the light. The higher the mAH, the longer runtime you should get for a given output. My TM16GT operates perfectly well with standard cells of good quality. Hi drain cells are nice, but probably not necessary in this light. Try and steer clear of no name el cheapo, grandiose claims, 18650's, and you should be good to go. The TM16GT is a very good allrounder, with good throw, useable spill and high reliability. Yours should serve you very well.

:welcome:


Ohh, btw, when you turn the light off, and particularly if you are in a dark area, you might notice faint residual output from the leds, for a few minutes. Normal and not a worry!!! I noticed your comment in the other TM16GT review. Remember, range is to ANSI standard, which is 1/4 of 1 lux ( someone correct me if that's wrong ). So at 1003M in the TM16GT's case, that's barely enough light to read a newspaper by, and you are trying to see something illuminated, with that much light, from a km. Not going to happen, our eyes just aren't that good, without help, like binoculars or a zoom camera. Remember also, the TM16GT achieves that ANSI standard with just 3,600 lumens, a credible effort for a combo thrower/spill light. Useable light to 400M - 500M it will do well. As another example of throw, my K75 Acebeam ( 2,400M ansi ) I can aim at a telecommunications tower some 1,600M away from me. I cant see that with the naked eye reflecting off the tower, and just barely reflecting off the white 'dish' covers. If I use a pair of 8 x 42 binoc's though, its dead easy to see lighting up the tower. 1500 lumens to 3,600 lumens high to turbo will not give an apparent 'double the output'. It takes nearly 4x the output ( approx. ) to double the light ( to our eyes ). None of this alters the fact though, that its an excellent allrounder. Mine has done 100's of hours without fault and at present its got Jetbeam 2300Mah 18650's in it.


----------



## Pipper99 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you so much! Very helpful!


----------

